# Whats the fastest processor my motherboard can take?



## Ace2005

Hi i just want to ask whats the fastest processor my motherboard can take and how do you know?

Motherboard : M848ALU v2.1
Specifications : http://www.pcchipsusa.com/prod-m848aluv21.asp

At the moment it runs an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ at 1.666GHZ

I built this computer myself and the motherboard and the processor came as a package so i never found out how to find out about what processors the motherboard can take and how to work it out using that info  

Thanks

--Edit---
Just Changed the URL to the motherboard, this is the one i have, a M848ALU

--Second Edit---
I found out why the modle is M848ALU

According to the manual the ALU means:
A: Athlon processors
L: Onboard LAN (optional)
U: USB 2 ports


----------



## elmarcorulz

well it says it supports the latest athlon xp processors, and the highest i think they went was xp3200


----------



## dragon2309

I have no idea but at a guess i would say up to 2Ghz, purely because thats the next major increment and motherboards are usually made to support upto the next major increment when they were made. Not 100% certain but i would say 2Ghz.


----------



## Cromewell

If it's a socket A it should work, it claims to support 'FSB400' (but we know that is really FSB200 + stupid marketers) Athlon XPs and I believe that will be the most recent core so if the CPU is labelled 'Athlon XP' it should work.


----------



## Ace2005

Cromewell said:
			
		

> (but we know that is really FSB200 + stupid marketers)



Can i ask why this is?

So can i run any Athlon XP? (and it is Socket A)


----------



## Ace2005

Oh wait i know, at least i think so, is it because the AMD Athlon XP Specs say it has an FSB of 266 whereas bios says 133mhz?


----------



## Cromewell

Basically yes.  The max FSB out there now is 266 on the Intel Extreme Editions and they send 4x per wave (looks like a sine wave and they send at +/- 1 and the 0s).  AMD used a double rate system where they send on +/- 1.  Marketers decided that claiming the FSB was the equivalent speed sounds faster and therefore is better.


----------



## Praetor

> well it says it supports the latest athlon xp processors, and the highest i think they went was xp3200


AthlonXPs went to XP3400 (AXDA3400DKV4E)


----------



## elmarcorulz

Praetor said:
			
		

> AthlonXPs went to XP3400 (AXDA3400DKV4E)


i stand corrected


----------



## dragon2309

What core speed is the XP 3400


----------



## Cromewell

2.2GHz I believe.


----------



## Ace2005

I found the motherboard for sale on ebuyer.co.uk and the title says up to 3.2+ does this mean an Athlon XP 3200+?

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...m9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=51760&_LOC=UK


----------



## john14

Ace2005 said:
			
		

> Hi i just want to ask whats the fastest processor my motherboard can take and how do you know?
> 
> Motherboard : M848ALU v2.1
> Specifications : http://www.pcchipsusa.com/prod-m848aluv21.asp
> 
> At the moment it runs an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ at 1.666GHZ
> 
> I built this computer myself and the motherboard and the processor came as a package so i never found out how to find out about what processors the motherboard can take and how to work it out using that info
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --Edit---
> Just Changed the URL to the motherboard, this is the one i have, a M848ALU
> 
> --Second Edit---
> I found out why the modle is M848ALU
> 
> According to the manual the ALU means:
> A: Athlon processors
> L: Onboard LAN (optional)
> U: USB 2 ports



u already can start with the following processors = AMD Athlon XP 1700,1800,2600 and all other. almost every AMD athlon XP.


----------



## Praetor

The Xp3400 has a OPN of AXDA3400DKV4E and is 200x11.5 = 2.3Ghz ... of course i belive this was a extremely limited release (kinda like but to a greater extent than the Athlon64 3300+)


----------



## elmarcorulz

Praetor said:
			
		

> of course i belive this was a extremely limited release (kinda like but to a greater extent than the Athlon64 3300+)


which would explain why i never heard of the xp3400


----------



## Praetor

That would probably explain why some heatsinks are rated to "AthlonXP 3400+" ... AMD might have made a bunch, sent them to the HSF people and then scrapped the product line ... (at least it goes to explain the existence of the OPN code)


----------



## wizle

Praetor,so I wont turn my hair whiter, can you explain the OPN code, please!  I' really into this #'s thing  ;]


----------



## desmo929

im actually having a problem with my PCchips motherboard, im sorry to say, but its a really cheap company, i made the mistake of buying a cheap one, and now, i have to pay twice as much, wasted money, and ill buy an ASUS or an Intel, i dont really know, but PCCHIPS was not the way to go.


----------

